# 37G STOCKING! :D i want all your opinions!



## ModderRhu (May 10, 2011)

hello! i want to upgrade my 10 gallon tank to a 37 gallon. i actually might convert my 10g to a shrimp tank, but that's another thread for another day! 

anyway, i went to my LFS with ideas to stock my 10g and it all went out the window. they talked me into buying fish i had a feeling wouldn't do their *best* in a 10g. i knew better! but they didn't have what i wanted, and the guy at the store seemed sincere, so i just went with it. :roll:

here's my idea for my 37g:
6 harlequin rasboras
5 black skirt tetras 
1 pearl gourami
1 pictus cat
4 peppered cories
3 platies (1 male 2 female)

aqadvisor says this is fine, but i've heard conflicting information about how big pictus cats get. 

please give me your input/suggestions/criticism!  thank you!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

both the pearl gourami and pictus cat will violate the mouth size rule with regard to the harlequin rasboras when they get full size. (mouth size rule: it it fits, its lunch)

Likely there are many similar fish sold under the pictus name, so there could be a reason for the size range. But always assume you'll get the least suitable one. Its a corollary of Murphy's law. 

I would rather see one larger school than 2 small ones.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats a big bio load all at once for your tank to cope with, watch for any spikes in ammonia


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd scrap the Pictus Cat and go with 6-7 Peppered Cories rather than just 4. I'd also skip the Platies altogether as they should go in a community live-bearer tank.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't think it's overly stocked for a 37 as long as you do a proper filter. Best would be one rated for a 50 gallon. 
I agree that you should get a bigger group of cories (they will be your only bottom feeders so you can do to get a nice bunch of them) and no pictus catfish at all. Maybe you can instead do another nice group of shoaling fish, like different tetras or rasboras.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

One Emperor 280 ought to do for your filter.


----------



## cybercat (Jun 25, 2011)

You could do an amazon tank which I have done. Increase the cories to 6 or more. Get rid of that pictus and gourmie and platy. Get some more tetras and lots of live swords plants. Tetra do come in biger sizes than the small ones. In groups of 6 or more they are amazing. In a proper amazon tank you really get to see what they can do. You can even have angles in this tank too.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

5 black skirt tetras 
1 pearl gourami
1 pictus cat
7peppered cories
3 platies (1 male 2 female)

I think the pearl gourami is your center attraction, right? If so I think the rasboras will be lunch. Take out the pictus cat and get more cories. I reccomend three striped cories.


----------

